# best 'biner for connecting micro-grab to saddle D-ring?



## Plasmech (Dec 6, 2009)

Today I was using a Petzl Williams ball-lock 'biner to connect my lanyard micro-grab to the D-ring. At the end of the day I noticed a lot of wear on the 'biner, as if the corner kind of got gouged out. I'm thinking this particular carabiner design is not ideal for this application. What are you guys using with good success in this application? Thanks!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2009)

One of those twist shackles that are specifically made for the that purpose.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 6, 2009)

treemandan said:


> One of those twist shackles that are specifically made for the that purpose.



Twist shackles? Got a Sherrill Tree www link or something for me? Thanks. See the pics yet?


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 7, 2009)

I just Googled twist shackle...looks like the perfect design except can't that thing un-screw on you? Also doesn't look great for quickness, unless I am looking at the wrong thing?

http://www.bene-inox.com/custom/images/modele/gt/431971/431971-pmod1.jpg


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2009)

That's it. 1. when you screw it down with pliers it puts tension on the the shackle and that keeps it from coming loose. 2. once screwed in peen the threads on the outside with a chisel ( kinda like an axle nut on a car) 3. red locktite caan't hurt.

This is not something meant to be taken apart very often. I don't know why you keep taking your lanyard off your saddle. Put it on and leave it on.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 7, 2009)

treemandan said:


> That's it. 1. when you screw it down with pliers it puts tension on the the shackle and that keeps it from coming loose. 2. once screwed in peen the threads on the outside with a chisel ( kinda like an axle nut on a car) 3. red locktite caan't hurt.
> 
> This is not something meant to be taken apart very often. I don't know why you keep taking your lanyard off your saddle. Put it on and leave it on.



I kept taking my lanyard off my saddle because I'm a troll, remember?


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 7, 2009)

treemandan said:


> That's it. 1. when you screw it down with pliers it puts tension on the the shackle and that keeps it from coming loose. 2. once screwed in peen the threads on the outside with a chisel ( kinda like an axle nut on a car) 3. red locktite caan't hurt.
> 
> This is not something meant to be taken apart very often. I don't know why you keep taking your lanyard off your saddle. Put it on and leave it on.



So you're saying to get a twist shackle maybe Loctite it onto my D-ring and have the micro grab as a somewhat permanent fixture of my saddle?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> So you're saying to get a twist shackle maybe Loctite it onto my D-ring and have the micro grab as a somewhat permanent fixture of my saddle?


why not use a longer bolt with a locknut and locktite so you are able to take it apart later ?


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 7, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> why not use a longer bolt with a locknut and locktite so you are able to take it apart later ?



Good idea. Maybe a shoulder bolt so the threads are not chewing into the micro...


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Good idea. Maybe a shoulder bolt so the threads are not chewing into the micro...



i use a steel carabiner to link my lanyard.


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 7, 2009)

I use an Petzl AM'D to hook my micrograb to my saddle d. I have not noticed any appreciable wear.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 8, 2009)

Not a fan of krabs and micro grabs myself. The shackle Dan showed is popular here but more climbers (including myself) use maillons. Same deal as shackles in that they must be unlocked with pliers or a spanner.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 8, 2009)

*i got me one of them there twist shackles.*

you can have it if you want.i hate them.puts the grab too close to the saddle.

i use this and like it.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=85252&catID=1407


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 8, 2009)

treemandan said:


> That's it. 1. when you screw it down with pliers it puts tension on the the shackle and that keeps it from coming loose. 2. once screwed in peen the threads on the outside with a chisel ( kinda like an axle nut on a car) 3. red locktite caan't hurt.
> 
> This is not something meant to be taken apart very often. I don't know why you keep taking your lanyard off your saddle. Put it on and leave it on.



The 'screw' part of all shackles (twist or straight) have two 'management' features: 1) the flat is for fingers, pliers, or wrench 2) the hole is for marlin spike (i.e., pin) or safety wire. You can use fingers, pliers, wrench, or marlin spike to tighten (loosen) the screw. Safety wire will keep the screw in place for 'permanent' installations - yet allow for relatively simple removal.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Dec 8, 2009)

I put a twisted clevis on my saddle almost 2 years ago using pliers and nothing else, it has never come undone


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 8, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> I put a twisted clevis on my saddle almost 2 years ago using pliers and nothing else, it has never come undone



I'm a big fan of a dab of blue Loctite in a situation like this...


----------

